# Strider knives question



## Pokerstud

What makes the Strider knife line so desirable and expensive?


----------



## jbosman1013

I dont own a strider but Ive been a knifeaholic much longer than a flashaholic the main steel used [S30V] is very good and some of the knives even look cool but IMO $400 is way overpriced if your looking for a good fixed blade this would my last choice. try something like KA-BAR D2 fighter or something from emerson,benchmade,kershaw,wilson combat,or cold steel


----------



## powernoodle

Pokerstud said:


> What makes the Strider knife line so desirable and expensive?



Somewhat desirable due to appearance ("I'm an Operator!"), function (sharpened prybar) and customer service (according to many). Have a fanatical following on some boards. 

There is a cottage industry developed to bash Mick Strider, who may not be a nice person and so forth. This makes some folks really like him and others really dislike him. Court documents are posted all over the internet in support of this thesis. I do know that Mick Strider can hurl some pretty low down insults at his detractors.

I own an SnG and have fondled a modded AR on a passaround. I like the knives. Very tough, but the obtuse grind (for strength) makes them poor slicers. They really are sharpened prybars, if thats what you are after.

Are they worth $400? Not really. There aren't $400 worth of materials and workmanship in one, but that didnt stop me from buying and enoying mine. 

If I find an AR at a decent price, which is improbable, I'll get one. They are huge, almost cartoon-like.






SnG.





_Top to bottom: Delica, SnG, AR._ 

cheers


----------



## cutlerylover

Struders are quality knives from what I hear, I would pay $200 for one myself, a folder, but for what they sell for Ill never own one...I thinks its not what they are worth, but rather what people will,pay for them...Yeah they use S30V which is awesome! but you cna get that in other knives for less than $100...Anyway if the onwer sets a price for his knives no matter what it is, some people will buy them, if they like them then they will spread the word and other people will buy them too...

For example, I have ALWAYS wanted a Chris Reeves Sebenza..ever since I was like 14 years old, but I coudl never affrod a knife like that, I stop at the $150-$200 mark for a single knife, and even $200 is a big stretch for me...Are they worth the money? I think thats a personal opinion...Yeah you cna get a knife with similar if not the same exact materials...for less money, but tis not the same exact thing...I think its about whats desirable...It doesnt matter how much somethgin costs, no matter what it is, someone, somewhere will buy it...

I mainly stick within the $30-$80 range when buying new knives, or trading for used ones...I figure you get the most for your money in that range, not too expensive so you wont have a heart attack if you ose it, but good enough quality to use without worry...


----------



## Pokerstud

cutlerylover said:


> Struders are quality knives from what I hear, I would pay $200 for one myself, a folder, but for what they sell for Ill never own one...I thinks its not what they are worth, but rather what people will,pay for them...Yeah they use S30V which is awesome! but you cna get that in other knives for less than $100...Anyway if the onwer sets a price for his knives no matter what it is, some people will buy them, if they like them then they will spread the word and other people will buy them too...
> 
> For example, I have ALWAYS wanted a Chris Reeves Sebenza..ever since I was like 14 years old, but I coudl never affrod a knife like that, I stop at the $150-$200 mark for a single knife, and even $200 is a big stretch for me...Are they worth the money? I think thats a personal opinion...Yeah you cna get a knife with similar if not the same exact materials...for less money, but tis not the same exact thing...I think its about whats desirable...It doesnt matter how much somethgin costs, no matter what it is, someone, somewhere will buy it...
> 
> I mainly stick within the $30-$80 range when buying new knives, or trading for used ones...I figure you get the most for your money in that range, not too expensive so you wont have a heart attack if you ose it, but good enough quality to use without worry...




My thoughts exactly, well said!


----------



## cy

someday you will run across a deal on a sebbie and jump on it! 

after that you'll have several...  



cutlerylover said:


> For example, I have ALWAYS wanted a Chris Reeves Sebenza..ever since I was like 14 years old, but I coudl never affrod a knife like that,


----------



## cutlerylover

I have been tempted MANY times...But I always just pay the bills instead, lol...I get very close to buyign one ususally from other memebrs since thats where they get the cheapest...but I have yet to just do it...Im sure it will happen soon enough, but money has been VERY tight for a long time...

I have not purchased a new knife in about 2 years now, or new anythgin for that matter! I just trade thigns I already have to get new stuff...costing me shipping for each transaction...


----------



## cutlerylover

Pokerstud said:


> My thoughts exactly, well said!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Bogie

I heve never heard or read a bad review of the products. I will not own one due to his questionable busness policies there are other much more aforadble companies out there.


----------



## daloosh

An oft hashed theme, not so unlike why a Surefire instead of an Ultrafire or an Inova? They all can be quite bright, light your way, scare an intruder. But the Surefire is built like a tank, and has cache as one of the best. Same with Strider. 

Another oft debated issue is the person or the knife? I'm more interested in whether the tool works, rather than the drama around the man, generally. 

So, for me, if I could only have two knives, they would be a small Sebenza and a Strider SNG, hands down. Both are examples of high function and high form. Simple, elegant, practical. 

I'm sure there is more than one old thread here on this topic, as well as many more at the knife forums, both pro and con.

daloosh


----------



## BladeDogg

Let me preface my response with this...

I would ask anyone deciding to buy a high priced item to consider what they are buying and getting their facts straight before purchasing. That would go for flashlights, knives, guns, cars, etc etc etc. It would be easy to jump to conclusions by reading one article, thread or hearsay. Ask around and don't be afraid to handle some of the products. Ask the users of the product and not the people that "handled" it one or 2 times. Be a "smart" buyer. 

AND bottom line buy it only if YOU like it. If you don't like it then DON'T buy it.





Anyways, to answer your question, Striders are worth every penny of the 4 Benjamins. 

1. Their customer service is top notch. 
2. The man behind thier company is honorable. (please get your facts straight before making assumptions).
3. They support our troops.
4. They have a GREAT product...able to withstand hard use.

I own a Strider GB and carry it daily. I feel like it will stand any abuse I throw at it and more. It has not seen an emergency yet but I would bet that it would perform VERY well if not even better than the stories that I have heard about it's use just because of my personal experiences using it. 

I know that behind the knife there is a company and a man that believes in honor and when I look at it I know it stands for something more than a knife. 

I also know that if it ever needs a tune up or sharpening there are people in that company that will make it happen.

Now, I could go on and on but I will stop there. I am a proud Strider owner. Please PM/email me if you want more information on Striders. I don't know it all but I may be able to point you in the right direction. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## RedLED

The fact is that Mick Strider is a convicted felon, and for carjacking, of all things.
He is also a huge liar, and there are official court documents that confirm all of this.

I had some of his knives, and I sold them.

His knives are good, but there are other brands, and knifemakers out there that make wonderful products.

The Strider defenders use the words, honor, and respectable, when talking about Strider, However, I see no "Honor" in carjacking. None.

Best,

RL


----------



## knifebright

I really hope this doesn't turn into another mick bashing thread. For years all my friends carried striders and I wanted nothing to do with them. Not for the money cause I was spending that much on knives but cause I could get some more elequent knives for the price. Now I love striders. They're built to use and abuse. It would be really hard to break one and you don't have to worry about scratching them cause most of the time they're already scratched when they're brand new 
If something goes wrong or you're not happy with it you simply mail it back with 15 dollars and in 7-10 days its back to me in the condition I requested it. 
Are they for everyone? No of çourse not. 
Are they expensive? Sure but i'll pay doe a quasi insurance piece of mind policy with a 15 dollar deductable and a lifetime commitment to the buyer. 
Is the maker a god honerable person? Maybe maybe not, I don't know or care as its never once come up when I needed to open a box at work. 
To each his own and I truelly hope you find the tool that you need someday. 
Jimmy


----------



## BladeDogg

Again, I wish people would get their facts straight. But then again, the media is a powerful tool for good and evil.


----------



## jsr

I agree with cutlerylover and my price range is about the same...maybe wider...$20-$100 to include great knives like the Boker Trance (low-mid-20s) and some BMs ($100ish). For me, I like certain Striders for the aesthetic design. I don't care if it looks "tactical", it's just aesthetically pleasing to me. I like the heat effect on the Ti slab, and the blade shape. If Buck made the SBMF with a 65mil liner, I wouldn't consider the Strider anymore (except maybe the PT, because of the smaller size). There is nothing my Lone Wolf Harsey T1, or a BM 635, couldn't do that a Strider PT or SnG could, for me. All have S30V blades, but the Harsey T1 and 635 are considerably cheaper. For my uses, and even uses I don't intend to have for my knives, I don't even foresee a dramatic difference in performance between a Strider and a Kershaw JYDII with 13C26 steel or CRKT Lightfoot M1 with AUS-8. The JYDII is beefy and solid...and I don't see it breaking easily, for $50.


----------



## cutlerylover

You know my dad alwasy asks me why some knives cost so much...I try to explain to him that the materials are better and qaulity is better and so on...but he alwasy responds with all knives cut things dont they? And I always laugh and say yes they do, but...and he alwasy stops me and says so why woudl you pay $300 or more for a knife that will cut the same as a $50 or $100 will...And I alway stop to think about it, and the onyl answer I can ever come up with is that your buyign the design...Sure some of the cheaper knives use the exact same materials and everythgin, but in the end your just buying that specific design, and if you like it, then you buy it, its pretty simple really...Im sure if someone got 50 knives in all different price ranges and pout them all to the test until they all failed you might be surprised as to what knives lasted the longest...

And in my case, and many others...As much as I want a hardcore knife that will withstand a bunch of abuse without failing, I hardly use my knives for much more than openign mail and other simple tasks...Just like some people want sports cars but they dont speed...I think some of its mental, like people here about striders beign the best all the time and so they wonder about them and think are they really? and then they buy one and like it, so they start believing they are the best...but remember you can only compare how good your knife is to other knives you have owned and used...I am pretty certain not everyone gets the chance to try out 1000 different knives...

Knives are a personal preference...there are so many factors when buying and using knives...Some people have brand loyalty...like say they bought a benchmade and really like it, and they stick with that, and become a benchmade fan, sometime they will say their knives are better than others without even knowing or using the "other knives" Soem people buy knives for how they look, or feel, or size, shape, color, materials, price, etc... 

So in the end what Im saying is that I dont really believe there is a good knife, bad knife, or this knife is much better and worth the money, and so on...Yes some knives are better than others (meaning they will generaly last longer with use) but as far as everythgin else goes its about preference...


----------



## matrixshaman

You know this could get really nasty if I was in a bad mood. I'll just say some people here don't know what they are talking about except they are talking sh** about things they obviously don't know about and have been influenced by all the BS being hurled out there. Strider's are sold to the military - they have big contracts with them for a reason and a lot of jealousy because of that. Owner of Cold Steel knives was so jealous he started spreading all kinds of garbage. 
Striders are super tough knives. Extremely high quality and yes I've got thin blade knives that will cut paper a little better but Strider's aren't made for cutting out paper dolls. I'll agree they tend to be on the high priced side - that is until you start looking at some $1,000 to $2,000+ knives and there are a ton of them out there. I've got a Strider and have had a couple others but only one at a time. Having owned one I don't ever plan on being without at least one. I think an SNG or SMF is a good investment - lifetime warranty with no questions and their resell value is great. And as far as being pricey - how many knives with can you find for less that have a very thick S30V blade and a thick slab of pure Titanium?


----------



## cutlerylover

Well Ill give you that, you are right, Strider knives have THICK S30V blades, so they do serve better for certain tasks...but I think for the average citizen a thick blade like that will be less usefull than a thinner one...Like I said knives are about personal taste and preference...Striders may be very good for some people but not an option for others...So to say they are the "BEST" knives is not neccesary...Im not saying you said that, but many strider fans often do...

P.S. as far as reading about mick strider and hid faults I agree, there is alot of propaganda out there and soem fo its is not true, but I only go by what he himself admited to, and appologized for to his fans and family...


----------



## cutlerylover

matrixshaman said:


> Strider's are sold to the military


 
Yes they are, but they are not the only knives sold to the military...

On a side note I have to say that they are unique in that for some reason people either love them or hate them? 

These guys really show how much abuse a Strider fixed blade can take before the blade snaps... http://www.knifetests.com/page7.html


----------



## Samhain73

matrixshaman said:


> You know this could get really nasty if I was in a bad mood. I'll just say some people here don't know what they are talking about except they are talking sh** about things they obviously don't know about and have been influenced by all the BS being hurled out there. Strider's are sold to the military - they have big contracts with them for a reason and a lot of jealousy because of that. Owner of Cold Steel knives was so jealous he started spreading all kinds of garbage.
> Striders are super tough knives. Extremely high quality and yes I've got thin blade knives that will cut paper a little better but Strider's aren't made for cutting out paper dolls. I'll agree they tend to be on the high priced side - that is until you start looking at some $1,000 to $2,000+ knives and there are a ton of them out there. I've got a Strider and have had a couple others but only one at a time. Having owned one I don't ever plan on being without at least one. I think an SNG or SMF is a good investment - lifetime warranty with no questions and their resell value is great. And as far as being pricey - how many knives with can you find for less that have a very thick S30V blade and a thick slab of pure Titanium?


Well, the Benchmade Skirmish for one. And the PT and SnG are not that thick.Thats not even the point, or shouldn't be anyway. Striders are priced the way they are because they can be. And they keep they're resale value, so who cares? If you like them, buy one! But most folk who talk about how badass they are never seem to use them, other than to open envelope either. I don't know how "badass" they are, a boxcutter can be "badass" in the right/wrong hands. But I do know that they are a very good knife, and have a look that is unique. In the end, only the purchaser can say if it's worth the price to them. And like you said, if not, they can no doubt sell it for what they got it for, so it is almost a guaranteed no loss investment. BUT, the warranty isn't that big of a deal anymore since many knife companys will give you a new knife through warranty, not just fix it. But, theres is a compromise, and that depends on whether you want to buy 100% American or not. Strider's are definitely an 100% American product.


----------



## Sigman

"ATTACK THE POST NOT THE POSTER"​


----------



## fnmag

Samhain73 said:


> Well, the Benchmade Skirmish for one.


 
The Benchmade Skirmish is a Titanium handled folder with an S30V 4.3" blade. Made in the USA and one "heck" of a deal!


----------



## powernoodle

Getting way OT here, but the Skirmish is tip-down carry only, which is not what God intended.

cheers


----------



## sejvaar

I think the people you will find get the most vocal and poop slinging about a particular brand are not the small percentage of true users but instead the larger group of wannabe cool guys who buy things to try and be "like" the true users. It's funny to see the later get so wound up when someone calls them out on it.

It's the "look at me I have SEAL watch" syndrome...

That being said people can buy whatever they want. 400 bucks for a tool...worth it if you use the tool. 400 bucks to stroke your ego? Up to you.

How many Special Forces or SEALs do you see running around wearing sweats from Target and driving beat up mini vans posing as stressed out suburban burnouts...but the opposite is true in spades...


----------



## dano

Alrighty...listen-up:

Continuing from now on, in this thread, the *ONLY * discussion permitted will be about the knives.

Any discussion of debate regarding the politics of Mick Strider or Strider Knives may be edited at a Moderator or Adminstrator's discretion, with the possibility of punitive action.

There's far too many places that have been damaged over this very debate, and CPF will not fall under that umbrella.

--dan


----------



## cutlerylover

ok, thats reasonable...Strider threads are by far the most contraversal threads on any forums I ama member of...Its crazy how defensive people get, whether they are foir them or against them...In the end who cares, each person will spend their money on what they like, period...


----------



## matrixshaman

You could ask yourself why some of the biggest and oldest knife companies out there are jumping at the chance to do collaborations with Strider knives. Buck knives and Kershaw both have done collaboration deals with Strider to produce knives under their own brand with Strider features and to use the Strider name. They are popular and this is happening because they have features that appeal to many. Hold one and you will know the difference and why people will pay that much for them. I like them because they are super tough. I've got a couple Benchmade Skirmish knives, other BM's and other 'pretty' knives and really like them but the Strider is first choice in a potential 'problem' or survival situation. And I agree this was a thread started as a simple question about why a Strider is desirable and expensive. Anything else is off topic.


----------



## guyg

Strider Knives are made for those in combat who dont want to worry about their knife failing. For the regular user it becomes a matter of taste and money. Chris Reeve and Strider are not the same. They get compared alot because of their cost.


----------



## cutlerylover

guyg said:


> Chris Reeve and Strider are not the same. They get compared alot because of their cost.


 
Yeah, I always thought if I had like $400 to spend on a knife I would get one or the other (I know there are ALOT of knives in this price range to choose from but the sebenza, and Strider folders seem to be the most popular), but I could never pick which one in my mind...I woudl probably end up with the sebenza only because I dont use my knives for really heavy cutting tasks...So a thinner blade might be better for me...If I were to join the army anytime soon I might go with a strider instead...But for now it doesnt really matter either way since I wont have enough money any time soon to pick either one, lol...


----------



## jsr

The Hinderers are also quite nice in that price range. For me tho, if I were to spend $400ish on a knife, I'd get a Matsuoka because I love the aesthetic design so much.


----------



## matt_j

Problem is that regular grunt cant afford a brand new Strider. 

I bought into the entire Strider myth, ended buing a GB folder and I must tell you that myth became a reality. Strider knives are strong, durbale, build like a tank and I used them on the job from basic cutting to breaking windows, cutting battery cables, jamming them into doors, puncturing roof of the car or as foot holds or anchors. They took their beating and went on ticking. The thing is that with knife costing so much I was constantly concious and worry about loosing it (not breaking it). When you roll with someone or trying to restrain everything flies all over. My equipment is straped in and most of it is issued so no big deal but expensive toys are problematic. I lost my Strider few times on the scene of a car accident as well as during difficult extrications. I recovered the knife but I gave up on carrying it. I have a strider Buck combo cliped to my belt and it is doing fine without all the headache.

Still one of these days when I manage to break my fixed SOG Gov't knife it will only be replaced Strider.


----------



## CLHC

Don't own any Strides knives as of yet, but there are some of the models that peaks my interest. Maybe I should start off with the MFS? Hmmm. . . :thinking:


----------



## frogs3

My comments are based on having met Mick Strider at the New York knife show more than once, and listening (which is how I learn, not talking) to him explain the engineering in his folders. In thirty minutes I learned more about metallurgy, stress distribution, material failure, edge geometry, etc. than I might have read in several hours. I handled their entire range at the table, and was considering the SMF. Looking and handling it with his comments in mind, I began to understand how it was made and why. He will tell you that it was designed for the US Marines, and it seemed to me that the knife would tolerate more abuse than the hand holding it.

Does any of this make it "THE" best? Of course not, as it is designed for a specific market. If you need (want) that strong of a knife, which has an equally strong warranty, then you have found the right item.

My first S30 V blade (I am a confessed knifaholic too) arrived as a Chinook II from Spyderco, touted as a design for swat teams, costing about a quarter of the price of the SMF. It is for my taste, ideal for the boxes, letters, containers, etc. that I open.

The initial question posed about the "goodness" of Striders can really only be answered in person at one of the shows where the principles can discuss your questions and the items of interest can be handled.

I did not comment on whether I bought one or not, and will not.

-hak


----------



## fnmag

jsr said:


> The Hinderers are also quite nice in that price range.


 
Now you're talkin'. The X-18 is the sine qui non in this category!


----------



## EVAN_TAD

matt_j said:


> Problem is that regular grunt cant afford a brand new Strider.



That's because grunts spend too much of their money on beer, women, and cars.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

EVAN_TAD said:


> That's because grunts spend too much of their money on beer, women, and cars.


Well said! If it werent for women and cars, I think we could all have a few Striders!


----------



## magnum70383

Sorry to bring back a 6 year old thread. But I'm researching about striders and came to this forum. I recently bought a zero tolerance 0300 @ $199 and it's also built like a tank. I've yet to compare it to a strider though!


----------



## BenChiew

I think most striders can act as a pry bar. Care to try that with zero tolerance and report back?


----------



## jag808808

I have used my XM24 to pry open a door. No problem! My TAD Gear SmF DigiCamo Spearpoint has shown no wear over the years. I did change the bevel to 20 degrees to make it a better slicer. S30V can cut Kevlar all day. I also have a USN ZT 300 that I have loved and used for years. (Also a Ken Onion fan). It comes down to what you like. I saved up to own the knives I have now. Including a BM Skirmish. Mainly for gym/beach shorts carry. I prefer tip down when wearing loose clothing. I say go with the Strider. It holds it's value for resale. Nothing to lose. Unless you end up buying more Striders!

Aloha,

jag


----------



## blue dog

I have of recently started to carry smaller folders, i found the strider pt to be an excellent daily carry knife. 
Strider knives do not FAIL. built like a brick poop house. Do not carry my sng very often anymore. I am also a Emerson knife guy. People complain about Emerson just like they do about Strider, but in over 10 years of use by knives from both, not one issue. Recently sent my Emersons in for a tune up, came back good to go and did not cost me a dime.


----------



## jezdec

Are they worth the money.... Not any more....
.... For example....ZT,.....same quality, half price....
after all it is 2013.....


----------



## blue dog

jezdec said:


> Are they worth the money.... Not any more....
> .... For example....ZT,.....same quality, half price....
> after all it is 2013.....





well worth the money. no comparison


----------



## knifeowningguy

Depends what you want. If all you want is function, and the particular form of the knife doesn't matter at all to you, a Zero Tolerance knife is just as hefty and can take just as much abuse. Similar materials, both are"100% American made" (along with all domestic Kershaw products actually; they even make their own screws, etc. in house), and both are ridiculously solid. The thing is there's more to a knife than just that. You have to like it. How it looks, feels, and functions are all important. Based off the high demand of the Strider, it's clear that it checks all the boxes for a significant number of people. If you know you're going to keep it for many years, it's easy to justify a high price tag in a tool.The problem arises if you're somebody who thinks you need to collect all the knives, and refuses to use them for what they're meant for. Then it's a waste. But so long as the knife actually gets used, having it work just right "for you" is worth some money.


----------



## cy

except for boot knife .. don't care for ZT knives shapes .. personal preference of course


----------



## Marten

Well said Knifeowningguy(phew, that's a long one) ...
There is more to owning a knife, in my opinion, than pure build quality. I agree, most of the ZT models from an ergonomic perspective, don't really tickle my fancy. However, my Better Half got me a ZT 0550 for Christmas. Just LOVING it. (Not my first ZT but this is now my favourite) I also have a Strider SNG inbound so let us see...


----------



## Marten

Well, the Strider arrived...

My first impression was not all that positive. Compared to the ZT 0550, it felt/feels like a lightweight and not nearly as robust.
Having handled it a bit, my opinion has changed somewhat.
Yes, it is significantly lighter but that doesn't necessarily imply that it is inferior of course... I still believe that the ZT will suffer abuse
a lot better though, but that is simply based on my_ visual_ perception of both knives. Many often use the word "Tank" to describe the build
quality of the Strider, ZT and Hinderer. I don't believe any folder is as capable, from a "strength" perspective when compared to a comparable fixed blade of the same quality. Anyway, if this comparison is to be used, I would say the Strider SNG is more like an IFV. Light, able to perform 
multiple roles flawlessly, quick into action, tough and dependable.
Would I use this as a step/support? Pry-bar? No. Neither would I use the other folders mentioned. All in all this is a superb design for its intended purpose. Also, I favour a hold very close to the blade for most of my cutting tasks, with the thumb firmly on the spine and the index finger riding in the choil. The design of the Strider allows for this perfectly. Some have said that grip area of the handle/handle design is not
that comfortable. Although odd looking, it offers surprising purchase and is more than grippy and comfortable enough. It is extremely
comfortable to carry with its slim design and light weight. (I find the ZT a bit on the heavy side and a lot less comfortable)
My only serious complaint is that the when folded, the tip of the blade protrudes within the lanyard hole, enough to sever the lanyard cord.
What's up with this then!?

I was fortunate enough to obtain this fine specimen via a trade, so didn't actually fork out any cash on it per se. Do I think the hefty price tag is worth it?
Honestly, I don't know. Time will tell I suppose. All I know is that I am very happy with this knife. A big plus in my book, is the fact that
Strider has a decent website and although I obviously cannot comment on service, my mails have always been promptly answered. And... believe it or not, you can actually purchase any of the models listed on the site. Really! No special requirements or proof
of active service in specific fields or jumping through hoops or trying to pick up a used model at two/three times the original value.
You can simply log on and place a purchase order. Isn't that marvelous! (Okay, a bit of tongue in cheek here...)

Anyway, just my opinion and we all know what opinions are like, don't we?


----------



## daloosh

Marten said:


> Well, the Strider arrived...



Blast from the past thread! 
Congratulations, Marten! If it finds a place in your rotation, and you use it well, then it was worth it! 
There will always be an SNG or SMF in mine. 
Looking back at my '07 post, I've also added an Emerson and a Hinderer to my permanent rotation.

daloosh


----------



## Jumpmaster

I had a strider and sold it...then I took my "proof of active service in specific fields" and bought a Hinderer. Best knife decision I've ever made.


----------



## Marten

I believe you said that perfectly Daloosh! Yes, a knife rotation... There is probably no one blade suited for every single task but obviously we can get rather close to our personal "ideal" knife.
This will certainly go into rotation, once sharpened up to my requirement. Currently I have a Cold Steel Lawman, Spyderco Military, ZT and the Cold Steel mini AK in my rotation, depending on dress. However, the SNG will, once sorted, arguably take over most roles me thinks...
Jumpmaster, I am envious as anything to be honest! Unfortunately I am no longer in active service and even if I was, I doubt if it would have counted as it would have been a totally different country? A Hinderer with a Spanto blade design will always be something that I will yearn for I suppose...


----------



## BauXite

Marten said:


> A Hinderer with a Spanto blade design will always be something that I will yearn for I suppose...



Well everybody is different but and Hinderer has their supporters but the SNG holds it own against any knife out there. I'd take a SNG, and have, over an XM-18 any day. 

The Hinderer is a nice knife, good but not great. The detent is too light, the finger choil is too small to be used without cutting yourself, the secondary market prices are outrageous. It's a knife for people who like to play dress-up with it, they are well made and nice to look at but I'll take an SNG, thanks.


----------



## 59ride

I have had my eye on some strider, hinderer, and benchmade knives for many years especially the 5500-81 mini presidio. i would love 1 of these knives, but due to our crappy customs laws we are not allowed to import them, you blokes are so lucky with your rights on weapons, hope you never lose those rights like we have, our do gooder politicians have slowly but surely eroded these rights away over the years.
A keychain multi tool is all we are allowed


----------



## ZNickey

I am first going to note that takes on folding knives are very unique...personal opinions are just that, and no one knife is works for everyone.

What makes them expensive? CPM-S30V is an expensive steel, G10 is not cheap to machine, titanium is very expensive, and titanium is very difficult to machine. Anodizing is also expensive. Strider folders are premium knives. However, like the Sebenza, the pricing is exceptionally premium and you are paying for a name. There are very good knives with this exact combo for half the price...many I would argue perform as well or better.

With that said, I don't like Strider myself personally. I don't think they carry well, I do not think the jimping is great for bare-handed control, I don't think their weights/shape make them practical, I think their edge geometry is terrible, and I think they are too expensive. They are indeed tough but they suck at finesse cutting with daily usage...which is what 99.999% of folders actually see. We have too many "tactical" folders that can piece Kevlar, car hoods, cut up steep drums, survive 500000000 spine whacks, cut a T-rex in half, and whittle a tank...yet they turn a tomato into pizza sauce and don't work worth a damned for basic tasks. It's like a phone with all sorts of cool and fancy features, but with absolutely terrible reception. 

If I need a knife capable of cutting up a 55 gallon drum, digging a hole, or batoning firewood, I'll go for a fixed blade made of better steel than S30 for that sort of application, with a full flat grind, for a lot less money...something like a $100 RAT7 in 1095 carbon, which no folding knife can match. I never have seen practical reason for making folders so beefed up that you lose the practicality a folding knife is supposed to have over a fixed blade. A folding knife is not supposed to be a fixed blade knife, and when people make them into fixed blade "replacements", the outcome is a knife that is too small to have full fixed blade capability, all at the loss of things like slicing abilities, finesse cutting, lightweight, practical carry, etc.



On the last part, the price is of an issue. I like the Sebenza a lot, but there are multiple makers making production frame lock knives with equal quality and better steel for less money.

A few years ago, $500 for a ti frame lock was more reasonable due to less competition...but Spyderco has the Sage 2 Titanium, Titanium Military (among others), ZT has the 0300 and Hinderer lines, Benchmade has the Skirmish and a few more recent models, ProTech has the TR-3 Integrity...I could go on but the point is all of the above are under $200, and these knives can challenge the traditionally more expensive folders of this type as they are top-notch, and some are taking edge geometry to the next level.

My 2¢...


----------



## BauXite

ZNickey said:


> With that said, I don't like Strider myself personally. I don't think they carry well, I do not think the jimping is great for bare-handed control, I don't think their weights/shape make them practical, I think their edge geometry is terrible, and I think they are too expensive. They are indeed tough but they suck at finesse cutting with daily usage...which is what 99.999% of folders actually see. We have too many "tactical" folders that can piece Kevlar, car hoods, cut up steep drums, survive 500000000 spine whacks, cut a T-rex in half, and whittle a tank...yet they turn a tomato into pizza sauce and don't work worth a damned for basic tasks. It's like a phone with all sorts of cool and fancy features, but with absolutely terrible reception.



I guess it depends what you use a knife for. I like a more heavy duty knife to carry, I would never think of cutting a tomato with my pocket knife, that's what kitchen knives are for. I use my pocket knife for too much gross stuff to ever want to cut food with it anyway.

You are right about them costing too much, there are tons of good knives for under $200, the more you spend over that the gains are very small. ZT is making some nice knives, the 0550 is one of my favorites and they have some Emerson collaborations coming out that look pretty nice too.


----------



## ZNickey

BauXite said:


> I guess it depends what you use a knife for. I like a more heavy duty knife to carry, I would never think of cutting a tomato with my pocket knife, that's what kitchen knives are for. I use my pocket knife for too much gross stuff to ever want to cut food with it anyway.
> 
> You are right about them costing too much, there are tons of good knives for under $200, the more you spend over that the gains are very small. ZT is making some nice knives, the 0550 is one of my favorites and they have some Emerson collaborations coming out that look pretty nice too.




Indeed it depends on purpose. I often use an EDC to cut food, so to me slicing is important. With that said, I think it is important for a knife to be capable of heavy duty work, but not at the expense of functionality for smaller tasks, and so I look for good edge geometry ahead of blade thickness. I think high flat grinds like those in the Ritter Griptilian offer the best of both worlds. And I agree 100% ZT has really raised the bar making folders that are tough as nails in fantastic steels with good blade design at a price people can afford. One of the reasons that Spyderco, Benchmade, ZT, ProTech, etc. are so big in LE/military/first responder communities is the affordability aspect. I know a ton of LEOs and the most popular knives are things like Spyderco Endura/Delicas and Benchmade Griptilians because they are high quality tools at an affordable price from companies that stand behind their products 100%.

My biggest issues with expensive production folders from makers like Strider, Hinderer, Chris Reeve, Microtech, etc. is that there are custom knives at similar pricing that are nicer, use better steels, have more original design features, harden their steel better, use better edge geometries, and have staff with better people skills who actually care about their customers. (Customer support from Strider, Hinderer, Microtech, and Reeve isn't what I would call "good" or even "marginally satisfactory"...these makers have many fans, but nonetheless the posts from those representing those companies on forums make it clear they don't care about their customers at all...and that makes me less favorable of them as, to me personally, a product is only as good as those behind it). My L. George Project VECP is a better knife than the above, and at less the cost (the VECP is the knife they hope no one learns about!) I have a knife in RWL34 from Brian Tighe that really redefines fit and finish of high tolerances and no production knife I know of can even draw comparisons. I think the new $300 Guardian Tactical Helix is as good or better than most of the $400+ production offerings...it certainly has edge geometry and fit and finish which puts most production knives to shame...and when the Mini Helix comes out, I think it will turn the Small Sebenza, PT, and 3in XM-18 into less desirable knives by being a product of equal or superior quality for a significantly lower cost. And there are tons of smaller makers who can make one helluva knife in this price range, with some of the most exotic materials/steels.

Without doubt, the concept of "worth it" is subjective and everyone is going to have their own take...but at $500, I just think one can get more for their money than the more common Sebenza, XM-18, SMF, etc...so my personal take on it and bottom line is that rather than saying one knife is or isn't definitively worth it, I would strongly urge looking at other offerings not as commonly mentioned...because there are so many nice knives for less and seriously nice knifes at the price range...

Just a few I personally really like...


George Project VECP (I think this is THE knife for those looking for an upgrade from a Strider, CRK Seb25/Umnumzaan or XM-18, etc., but with design similarities and a general build designed for heavy, almost abusive, usage. It is in CTS-XHP steel and stupidly tough.)






Guardian Tactical Helix





Spyderco Titanium Military (I think the Paramilitary 2, while only $100, deserves attention as well...that and the Ritter Grip are capable of holding their own with most mid and high end knives made today)





Benchmade Ritter Griptilian
IMHO, this is the best EDC knife Benchmade has ever produced for someone wanting a knife capable of the heaviest of work as well as controlled light work (and they have made a ton of great knives). While the S30V model of this is only $125, it's blade is one of the best-made IMO ever (and Benchmade's best by far) for heavy utility work but without a loss of slicing abilities. They simply nailed it with this high flat grind. The jimping is better than most customs I have handled. But I cannot say enough great things about the blade...the Ritter holds its own with knives costing 3x or more. (This knife is also found in CPM-M4 and M2 high speed tool steels...aftermarket titanium handles can give the knife a higher end fit/finish and add strength, but out-of-the-box this thing is fantastic) 





ZT 0560 CBCF (this is not the normal ZT...it is made with carbon fiber and with composite steel using a CPM-110V layering...CPM-110V is arguably one of the most wear resistant steels ever used on a knife in history)


----------



## BauXite

I like that VECP, too bad he's not making them any more. Here's another Les George, cool knife if you like flippers:


----------



## SmokeSerpent

I've had an SNG for over 6 years until my dad asked if he could borrow it, and I gave it to him. It's a nice knife, sharpening it was easy (it got used a LOT) and it was nice looking too…but when I bought a knife to replace it I went with a DPX folder. Wasn't as pricey, thicker blade, and the frame lock is solid as well. Oh, and although the notch on the blade is a bottle opener, I've found that it also "waves" the knife if you consciously try to do it.


----------

